# Designing Omni patches & tempo?



## Bman70 (Aug 27, 2021)

Having designed some half-dozen patches, that I'm considering sharing or making part of a preset pack... I'm wondering how preset designers handle the fact that audio previews will always tend to play at 120bpm when browsing Omni? Unless of course a user changes the default tempo first. 

But when browsing, I tend to open Omnisphere and just go to the patch browser and select the developer library I want to browse. Do the pros design patches to always sound good at 120? Some of mine sound best at 85bpm, and the preview at 120 sounds nuts and not OK. I guess a Soundcloud preview could always be recorded at the right tempo; but the user might not recognize it in the Patch Browser.


----------



## Pier (Aug 27, 2021)

I haven't used Omnisphere, but in Zebra it's common to leave a comment in the preset browser about which octaves/tempos work better for a particular preset.

Not sure if people read these things though. My hunch is that composers will simply judge a preset by playing a bit with it, moving the modwheel, etc.


----------



## md11 (Aug 27, 2021)

i would just put the intended bpm in the patch name like: "most awesome arp ever 90" "lame pulse 140"


----------

